# What was your first E-Liquid?



## GSM500 (4/2/19)

I will presume that the majority (hopefully all) of us here started vaping to kick the stinkies. Way before it became a hobby, we needed a solution to stop this bad habit. So when we took the big dive into vaping, what was the first juice we vaped?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (4/2/19)

@yolan213 and I started DL vaping with E-Liquid Project's Cowboy's Apple Pie and One Hit Wonder's Muffin Man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (4/2/19)

I started with a Twisp Juice called Tobacco#1. I needed it to be close enough to a cigarette as possible when it was time to put the stinkies behind me. The juice tasted the way a pack of cigarettes smelled when you opened a new pack. I did try other profiles when I was comfortably off the stinkies but pretty much stayed with all sorts of tobaccos profiles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (4/2/19)

Orion - The Belt, Loved that juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/2/19)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/2/19)

Uncle Junk's Pink Meadow. I picked up a few bottles last year from the Vaperite warehouse and fill a tank every now and again. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sash (4/2/19)

Ruthless EZ Duz it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/19)

Twisp Tobacco Juice - in a no name vape pen ! Quickly converted to NASTY's Trap Queen [strawberry] in a SMOK AIO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (4/2/19)

Tobacco for me at 36mg nic (!!!). Cheap cartomiser with a 2 ohm coil.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/2/19)

Some 36mg Vanilla. Think it was eciggies or dragon juice branded. 

First juice I had to keep buying more of was 5 Pawns - Gambit

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (4/2/19)

I started with a Twisp cherry flavor but I still smoked regularly as the twisp did not work for me at all. My first real vape or mod device was a smok, beast tank and still one of the best imported ejuices(Still in my top 5) on the planet a 30ml of Stash Chilly Water.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/19)

Foggs famous sauce - the Milky Way

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (4/2/19)

Vape King’s Menthol at 6mg. Dropped to 3mg a month and a half later and here I am. First time I bought anything else was about 6 months in, Strawberry milkshake that did not agree with my tastebuds. Orion the belt the first real juice I enjoyed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NankeS (4/2/19)

GSM500 said:


> I will presume that the majority (hopefully all) of us here started vaping to kick the stinkies. Way before it became a hobby, we needed a solution to stop this bad habit. So when we took the big dive into vaping, what was the first juice we vaped?


I never smoked but started to vape.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (4/2/19)

Started with a horrible vanilla tobacco at 12mg on a 0.3ohm coil. That night I went to another shop and said I need something else, my throat cannot do this. So they gave me VM4 at 0mg to mix with the other tobacco and was much better. Got Opus Sonic for a second juice and then started DIY'ing in my first week because I could see this could get expensive very quick.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (5/2/19)

My first one was a banana and coffee cake (I never knew then I'd end up collecting coffees!) and it was awful!! I think it was Banoffee.

Fortunately, I had also bought a bottle of The E Juice Co. - Turkish Delight, which was pure bliss! If it weren't for this fantatic juice, I probably wouldn't be vaping today, so I owe @DamienK a big, big thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/2/19)

My first 30ml bottle was Blends - Peanut-brittle. Was a great little combo with my Pico and Melo tank

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/19)

My first ever vape pic.My first setup( A PIF from a friend) and my first juice. When I started I mixed the tobacco with the menthol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/2/19)

Twisp tobacco. Their kiosk just opened at clearwater mall. Bought a twisp right there and never looked back

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Animefaerie (5/2/19)

Amplified Strawberry Almond Milkshake 6mg, from Vaperite, was my first. SO good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## X-Calibre786 (5/2/19)

Reaper by lungbrewery. I actually did love that flavour, but I've only been vaping DIY juices for the past couple of months.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NankeS (5/2/19)

My first juice. Peanut Gallery by Rebel Revolution

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Crazyj (5/2/19)

I actually found this bottle stashed away.I absolutely loved it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (5/2/19)

NankeS said:


> My first juice. Peanut Gallery by Rebel Revolution


I liked Peanut brittle from Twisp, until I came across the Blends SA one which was divine. 

I tried this one too but it was not as good for me unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hyphen (5/2/19)

Twisp tobacco , then tons of Liqua and Hangsen from Vape Africa when they still used to sell from their house and then I heard about this dude @Oupa from a friend , tons of Berry Blaze. At that point tho , there were literally only 2 vape shops in CPT. Now we're spoilt for choice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## NankeS (5/2/19)

GSM500 said:


> I liked Peanut brittle from Twisp, until I came across the Blends SA one which was divine.
> 
> I tried this one too but it was not as good for me unfortunately.


Definitely gonna try those. Thanks for the comment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/2/19)

NankeS said:


> I never smoked but started to vape.



That's interesting @NankeS. May I ask why you started vaping? And do you vape with nic?

I also didn't start vaping to give up stinkies. I started vaping to give up Nicorette (a nicotine chewing gum). I'd already given up something like 2 or 3 years before, but had continued to chew the cud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (6/2/19)

hyphen said:


> Twisp tobacco , then tons of Liqua and Hangsen from Vape Africa when they still used to sell from their house and then I heard about this dude @Oupa from a friend , tons of Berry Blaze. At that point tho , there were literally only 2 vape shops in CPT. Now we're spoilt for choice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 157677
> View attachment 157678



Fancy labels!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vix (6/2/19)

Wow quite the throwback My first mod was Eleaf IjustS and 30ml of Papa Smurf this was 2 years back and within 2 weeks I had bought 2 other mods and a plethora of different juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (6/2/19)

Vix said:


> Wow quite the throwback My first mod was Eleaf IjustS and 30ml of Papa Smurf this was 2 years back and within 2 weeks I had bought 2 other mods and a plethora of different juices.



@Vix And that iJustS is a jolly good mod too! It was my second mod and I still use it, along with the ones which came later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/19)

This is a great question and thread @GSM500 

My first proper try at vaping was around Oct 2013 and was with a Green Smoke cig-a-like. It was a minty flavour. While it worked ok, it wasn't good enough for me to quit the stinkies.

Soon after that I found the Twisp Clearo and tried three of their juices initially. The Tobacco #1, Polar Mint and Rebel. Wasn't mad about the Tobacco #1 (it wasn't bad - just didn't grip me) but I liked *Polar Mint *and *Rebel *a lot. I used to mix the two of them. So a minty Rebel of sorts. That was my first juice that I liked and it got me off the stinkies in about 9 days - with LOTS of puffing and a bit of willpower 

Found the review I did of that Clearo here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-review-clearo-and-liquid.t1584/

Today, I still like my fruity menthols. Have also discovered a few great tobaccoes over the years.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (7/2/19)

It all started with 18mg rebel for me. I had what I recall was a twisp clearo if I'm not mistaken. This was back in 2013. 

I absolutely loved and hated this juice. Tasted next level but destroyed my throat after 5 pulls. Flavor was epic though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smittie (7/2/19)

I started of on this and i still like it... I don't vape it a lot anymore as i mix my own recipes now, but still occasionally buy it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (7/2/19)

Deserts.... Deserts, Being a foodie vaping deserts is what got me off stinkies, before decent Ice juices were around most were menthol and I didnt dig em, also tried vaping tobaccos and wasnt for me, different strokes for different folks though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fidola13 (9/2/19)

My first ejuice was Naked 100 Euro Gold or something like that. I vaped it for less than a month before I switched to fruit flavors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (9/2/19)

Twisp#1 and it only tastes good in a OG Twisp Clearo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NankeS (9/2/19)

Hooked said:


> That's interesting @NankeS. May I ask why you started vaping? And do you vape with nic?
> 
> I also didn't start vaping to give up stinkies. I started vaping to give up Nicorette (a nicotine chewing gum). I'd already given up something like 2 or 3 years before, but had continued to chew the cud.


My sister had a vape and tried it, didn’t like it. Brother also started after he tried my sisters vape and I basically started after my brother got himself a vape back in May 2018. For me it’s just about flavor. Recently started smoking 3mg nic but it rarely happens, BUT when it does happen its because I wanted to buy a flavor and 3mg is the lowest nic content.
Should I try 6mg for instance, I feel drunk.
I’m sure vaping in better then that gum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/2/19)

NankeS said:


> My sister had a vape and tried it, didn’t like it. Brother also started after he tried my sisters vape and I basically started after my brother got himself a vape back in May 2018. For me it’s just about flavor. Recently started smoking 3mg nic but it rarely happens, BUT when it does happen its because I wanted to buy a flavor and 3mg is the lowest nic content.
> Should I try 6mg for instance, I feel drunk.
> I’m sure vaping in better then that gum.



Vaping is 100 times better than that gum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/2/19)

The first juice I used was a no-name bottle of "tobacco" which came with the EGO pen type vape I started vaping with. 

I then moved on to Liqua juices which I bought from a kiosk in a mall. I moved quickly to non-tobacco juices to prove to myself that I had quit smoking. As @hyphen says there was very little choice at the time in Cape Town. I tried a few other juices but moved quickly on to DIY. There was one company in JHB which I found which sold nic etc. I think that the name of the company was something like sky blue.

I now only DIY, mostly fruits and bakeries. Thankfully BLCK Vapour has opened up in Cape Town and I drive past their shop every day so getting DIY supplies is very easy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elmien (9/2/19)

The first liquid I had was Twisp's Polar Mint. The lady at the kiosk recommended it as I was smoking menthol cigarettes. That didn't work for me and I was back on the stinkies not long after. When I decided to try vaping again, I got Twisp's Cinnamon flavour. That worked for me and soon after I went to a vape shop got myself a new setup and some TKO Me Time. I still love that liquid.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (9/2/19)

Twisp Polar Mint and Twisp Clearo. Flavour was too weak. 

Fast-forward two years later, an iJust S and VAP3 Strawberry & Donut, it was so nice but too sweet. Ended up with fruity juices from Vape King. Now I mainly DIY everything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (9/2/19)

Slightly off topic but is World Wonders still on the go? I was a fan back in the day.


----------



## Hooked (9/2/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The first juice I used was a no-name bottle of "tobacco" which came with the EGO pen type vape I started vaping with.
> 
> I then moved on to Liqua juices which I bought from a kiosk in a mall. I moved quickly to non-tobacco juices to prove to myself that I had quit smoking. As @hyphen says there was very little choice at the time in Cape Town. I tried a few other juices but moved quickly on to DIY. There was one company in JHB which I found which sold nic etc. I think that the name of the company was something like sky blue.
> 
> I now only DIY, mostly fruits and bakeries. Thankfully BLCK Vapour has opened up in Cape Town and I drive past their shop every day so getting DIY supplies is very easy.



@Puff the Magic Dragon There was a vape shop called Sky Blue Vaping and their website stated that they would gladly assist new DIYers etc. They sold juice too, but only their house brand. There was one which I loved but when I tried to re-order it seemed as though they had shut down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/19)

Neal said:


> Slightly off topic but is World Wonders still on the go? I was a fan back in the day.



Yip it is still going @Neal
They changed names to ESHELI and broadened their scope to include other liquids and products
They are still a supporting vendor here on the forum - you can also check them out at www.esheli.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The Golf (11/2/19)

For me it was Liqua, Ry4, Heather's. I actually got some 12mg Heather's again but it to tired to vape.






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/2/19)

Ooh @The Golf ! Heathers!
Some magical gems by them indeed!
Brings back good memories

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (12/2/19)

So as the poll draws to a close, it would appear that a lot of people began their vape journey with a tobacco flavoured juice, just like me.

Based on what juices appear to be most popular in the market place, I'm guessing most switched to deserts and fruits once comfortably leaving the ciggies behind.

Tobacco appears to be the poll winner here. Thanks for everyone's votes and input on this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

